# bodybuilding secrets, hormone shake



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

just read an e book i down;oaded from kazaa called bodybuilding secrets

and they say this shake is great for growth, using 3 hormones involved in growth

best taken post workout

Protein Powder

a carbohydrate powder

glutamine powder

creatine and grape juice

you add amounts for lean body mass i can gibve you amounts the books says

for the average shake

50g protein

80g crabohydrate powder

20g glutamine

10g creatine

16 oz grape juice

first i wanted to know what u guys thought of this?

yuou experts

is quite expensive but could build up to it

apparently should be made and chilled for post workout

the book is ok had a flick abit boring has about 8 other ideas

the other question was where do i get crabohydrate powder from?

thanks guys!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

ok, that isnt far off, but i use a slightly better approach.

To get the best insulin release, you need a 3:1 carbrotein ratio. Sounds a lot, it is, but it works. Split those carbs 50:50 glucose:maltodextrin (simple:complex). Then add in some glutamine. You only need 5g (10 max, 20 is expensive and a waste) and if you are using creatine, whatever your dose of that is. About 5g maintenance. As for the grape juice? That just provides simple carbs and in my equasion they are already provided for, so no need.

In summary, ideal PWO shake (IMO) is:

50g whey protein

75g glucose

75g maltodextrin

5g glutamine

(5g creatine)

All in water and get it down you!

Personally, i drink my whey seperate to the rest, coz the combo of glucose and whey is to much for me to handle, so i have 2 seperate drinks, one after the other.

Hope this helps.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

thanks alot mate that is great, ad cheaper too which is what i wanted

thanks mate!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Good advice there joolz. 3:1 ratio is best post workout. I try to get 30g whey isolate and 100g simple carbs plus some glutamine after each workout. This used to be easy as we sold these carb drinks in my gym that had exactly 100g of carbs. Now I'm looking for something else to get my carbs from post workout.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

grape juice is ment to help creatine absorb better, thats why that was stated


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

that is an old theory that is sh1te! It only helps because it is high in simple carbs. So using glucose is just as good, if not better


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

SilentBob, i just buy bags of glucose from health food shops, that costs f-all and you can buy maltodextrin for next to nothing too. Much cheaper than those carbopower drinks that are 100g exactly!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

do most health food shops sell those 2?


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i mix glucose in milk and stir it about to make a "milk shake-like" drink. Tastes great too!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

i wouldnt include milk in the PWO shake. You want the protein to get into those muscles ASAP, and milk slows down the absorption, so only water will do PWO!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by superjoolz
> 
> *that is an old theory that is sh1te! It only helps because it is high in simple carbs. So using glucose is just as good, if not better *


They do give dextrose tablets to diabetics in case they drop too low in blood sugars. So that might be one of the fastest spikers of blood sugars if they give it to diabetics. I could be wrong tho.

I myself have to steer away from the fast spikers myself. I tend to put weight on easily with carbs. About the fastest spiking carbs that I like to eat are oranges and apples.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah, dextrose/glucose are pretty much identical (I think!!!). My best mate is diabetic, and he always used glucose.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by superjoolz
> 
> *i wouldnt include milk in the PWO shake. You want the protein to get into those muscles ASAP, and milk slows down the absorption, so only water will do PWO! *


PWO??


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

post workout


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

thanks.

but is having milk b4 bed ok because u want absorbtion to be slow?

i normally have water after training and milk other times, especially b4 bed.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

its fine mate. Some people will winge and disagree with me, saying its too much fat, blah blah blah, but if i have a shake before bed, i have it in milk and add a tablespoon or so of extra virgin oil, as it slows down absorption even further!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

thats good mate so i need a crbo powder and glucose really

what is glucose?

i mean why is it good fro you?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

glucose is sugar. but it gets into the bloodstream quicker than ordinary sugar.

you need it to a) replace muscle glycogen lost through heavy training and B) to cause and insulin spike to drive the nutrients (protein, glutamine, creatine etc) into the muscles.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Glucose is a simple carb, like dextrose, lactose, fructose, maltose, sucrose.

See how they all end?

Simple carbohydrates are those that contain only one or two saccharides. These include sucrose, which is table sugar (made of one molecule of glucose and one of fructose) and lactose, the sugar found in milk (made up of glucose and galactose). Simple carbohydrates end in the suffix ose, a tip-off that the substance is a sugar. A simple carb that contains one sugar is known as a monosaccharide (saccharide is another name for sugar). Monosaccharides include glucose and fructose, the sugar in fruits. If the carbohydrate contains two sugar units, it is known as a disaccharide. In general, the simpler the sugar, the more sweet it is. Fructose, the sugar found in fruit and honey, is the sweetest.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

it's also energy for the brain!...well, that's what it says on a bottle of Lucozade anyway.

On the side of the box of glucose (from Holland n Barrett) it says:

'In sickness and convalescence glucose is a valuable source of nourishment, particularly where there is a loss of appetite and listless ness in children."

hmmmm...


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

one of my biggest meals in the whole day now is right before bed, and i feel ggggreat abou tit.


----------

